# HAS N E 1 bought from peak seeds



## Doja (May 11, 2007)

i bought from peakseeds.com a little over three weeks and no beans.i email and have gotten no response. can anybody give me a little feedback if anyone has ordered from them recently and has either recieved beans or not just let me know how they are.
thanks


----------



## Bubby (May 11, 2007)

I ordered mine a month or two ago.. I wasn't counting (was expecting it be delayed), but it wasn't until 3rd or 4rth week that I got their email saying it was shipped. They also mentioned they were a couple days behind. 

I eventually got them, so I'm sure if you give it some time they'll get around to replying to your email.

I got the 'Northern Skunk', what'd you order?


----------



## Doja (May 11, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> I ordered mine a month or two ago.. I wasn't counting (was expecting it be delayed), but it wasn't until 3rd or 4rth week that I got their email saying it was shipped. They also mentioned they were a couple days behind.
> 
> I eventually got them, so I'm sure if you give it some time they'll get around to replying to your email.
> 
> I got the 'Northern Skunk', what'd you order?


 

i ordered skunkberry. do u happen to remember roughly how long it took from the time you recieved the email saying they shipped until it arrived at your doorstep?
thanks bro


----------



## Bubby (May 11, 2007)

I'm not entirely sure, I didn't really keep track..
Their email was sent April 19, and the seeds came a week or two week ago.. :confused2:


----------

